# How to make a Soft Plastic copy Mold?



## MZehring

Can anyone guide me as I am new to Tackle Making on how to go about making a Soft Plastic Mold from a already existing lure. I have a lure that I very much like but they are only available online and are very expensive.
Thanks Guys1


----------



## ShutUpNFish

http://www.alumilite.com/


----------



## MZehring

Thanks for the website, although I only saw tutorials on how to make a mold or cast out of something solid not a soft Plastic Lure. I am looking to take a existing Plastic Grub that I have and make a copy mold of it so I can pour my own.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

This should help... http://www.makelure.com/ Go to the How Tos section...they have tutorials for making soft plastics.


----------



## Bass-Chad

From what I have found by looking up about plastic molds, you can use plaster of paris and epoxy to make a mold. I found this video pretty helpful.


----------

